# Here is my trailer setup



## Goose Bandit

Here is the way I setup my trailer, I have a 6X12 haulmark V-nose. I can carry 90 Big Foots from back door to the back of the front door which leaves everything from the door to the vnose open. I also carry 3 blinds 2 bags (4 doz) duck shells, rakes, spade, cooler, shelves, garbage can, battery, Plastic folding table for cleaning game, flood lights, ammo, blind bag, silos, spare tire and everything else you can imagine I can get in there. I have 4 rows high, 6 decoys per row and 3 rows deep, which holds 72 foots and It can hold an extra 2 decoys per row except bottom row where they are standing if wanted for an extra 18 foots. I have used this setup for 3years now and is the best way I can come up with to prevent wear from flocked heads. yes you can just throw them in a trailer and they can handle the abuse. my heads are like brand new with just handling marks is about it. just thought I would share and see what you guys thought. if you guys want I can take more pics and post up here.


----------



## davenport wa.

From what i see and read this trailer set up the way to go . thanks for posting information davenport


----------



## Decoyin Drake

I would like a close up of the rack and explanation of how it mounts in trailer and how decoys go inside. Looks very slick. Well done


----------



## SDMAN

:thumb:


----------

